# cpu 50c, normal temp?



## lexmark

Hello, my cpu fan started making noise during my normal gameplay so i went over to wizard and saw that my cpu temp shot up from 33c to 50c.... the fan is running at 1300rpm. 

and all 4 cores (q6600) are around 50c right now without having anything running.....



are these normal temps during winter?  i cant wait for summer


I asked around here and no one has a simple cpu fan to replace, its all this huge copper heatsink+fan combo that costs way to much....


thanks


----------



## lexmark

p.s, i cleaned out the heatsink from and fur and dust


----------



## porterjw

No, that seems high. Is the HS fan spinning? Is thermal paste properly applied? Is the HS itself getting snagged on a capacitor and thus not making complete contact?

For comparison, my D 940 idles at 31-32*C.

As far as a new HSF goes, try this little gem: effective (seriously, it's incredible) and cheap
Tiger: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2943299&CatId=1588

Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150083


----------



## oscaryu1

Absolutely not!

Is this under load or idle?


----------



## lexmark

so would that fan be fine for my rig? i dont see any screw holes so im guessing it glues on or something? 


im not sure about the thermal paste and all that, i bought this rig pre-build and im scared to check under the hood


----------



## lexmark

underload



what would be temp range that i should start worrying about?


----------



## oscaryu1

Please answer my question... and... Prebuilt? Most likely stock paste then. Get: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020&Tpk=MX-2


----------



## footballdude2k3

yea 50c is deffff quite a bit on the high side of things, make sure the fan works, if nothing else i would say get a new case with better airflow, antec 900 seems to drop the temp a looot


----------



## lexmark

oky doky, even if its not too hot i might aswell get prepaired for the summer  heat, new fan and new thermal paste is on my list.


is it worth getting that expensive silver paste or will any do?


thanks again boys......and girls (ya right)


----------



## porterjw

lexmark said:


> so would that fan be fine for my rig? i dont see any screw holes so im guessing it glues on or something?
> 
> 
> im not sure about the thermal paste and all that, i bought this rig pre-build and im scared to check under the hood



Ahhh, pre-built. Well, the HSF I posted requires holes in the MoBo. If you need parts, you may have to contact the supplier. Did you check to make sure the fan was spinning?


----------



## porterjw

lexmark said:


> oky doky, even if its not too hot i might aswell get prepaired for the summer  heat, new fan and new thermal paste is on my list.
> 
> 
> is it worth getting that expensive silver paste or will any do?
> 
> 
> thanks again boys......and girls (ya right)



You should be concerned at consistent temps over 55*C. That TP will drastically lower temps once it's cured.


----------

